# Fenix LED flashlights



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

If you're looking for an *excellent* LED flashlight, Fenix are, IMHO, the absolute best. I have no financial interest in the company - I'm just a VERY satisfied customer.

I own a Fenix L2D (now discontinued & replaced by the LD20) and a TK40. Both are awesome products when combined with some good Maha Powerex NIMH cells and charger. Both make any LED flashlight I've ever used before them look like pathetic junk.

The TK40 is insanely bright at the higher settings. At lower settings you can leave it on all day. The light is nice and white, not yellow like an incandescent flashlight, and not that freaky blueish light that cheap LED flashlights make (same goes for all Fenix lights).

I just pre-ordered a HP10. My old eyes are demanding more light these days, and trouble-lights are a pain in the nuts for many jobs. If the HP10 works out as well as I expect it to, I'll order another for home. I build and repair a lot of computers - trying to hold a flashlight and a screwdriver and the part you're trying to position and put screws in is VERY difficult. The head-lamp should make that kind of thing go MUCH smoother. 

All the above links are Canadian, but you can Google and find U.S. sources too.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been looking for a good rechargeable flashlight. Maybe that with rechargeables is the way to go. How much for that whole setup?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Alan said:


> I've been looking for a good rechargeable flashlight. Maybe that with rechargeables is the way to go. How much for that whole setup?


I could add it up for ya, but I'd have to know where you live. And I'd have to know what you mean by "that whole setup". :laughing:

Cmon! You know how to Google.  Or if you're in Canada all the links above will get you set up easily.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

futz said:


> I could add it up for ya, but I'd have to know where you live. And I'd have to know what you mean by "that whole setup". :laughing:
> 
> Cmon! You know how to Google.  Or if you're in Canada all the links above will get you set up easily.


 

Hey, you started it!!







Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Hey, you started it!!


Heh :laughing: Ya, I did. Here's a Fenix dealer in Atlanta, GA - looks like it may be their "official" sales outlet. Lighthound.com sells Fenix, as well as lots of other stuff. There are many others in the Google list - just search "fenix flashlights".

You can order Maha batteries & chargers directly from Maha's online store, or use their dealer finder to find other sellers. Their 2700mAh Powerex cells are awesome!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like these ones
http://www.surefire.com/Flashlights


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I like these ones
> http://www.surefire.com/Flashlights


Ya, I hear pretty good things about Surefire lights too. I don't own any though, so I can't claim any direct experience.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I like these ones
> http://www.surefire.com/Flashlights


Surefire are excellent lights. I have at least 6. Handheld and on weapons.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Flashlights*

This is where I have gotten the last two. Suggested by friend.

http://www.brightguy.com/


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fenix makes an excellent light. Lots of bike commuters strap them to their bars to light the way home.


----------



## notosora (Mar 17, 2010)

futz said:


> If you're looking for an *excellent* LED flashlight, Fenix are, IMHO, the absolute best. I have no financial interest in the company - I'm just a VERY satisfied customer.
> 
> I own a Fenix L2D (now discontinued & replaced by the LD20) and a TK40. Both are awesome products when combined with some good Maha Powerex NIMH cells and charger. Both make any LED flashlight I've ever used before them look like pathetic junk.
> 
> ...


Hey futz, not sure if you are aware but you can buy Fenix locally here in the lower mainland. No need to order from Ontario!!
Three Vets, DS Tactical, MD Charlton just to name a few

:thumbup:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

notosora said:


> Hey futz, not sure if you are aware but you can buy Fenix locally here in the lower mainland. No need to order from Ontario!!
> Three Vets, DS Tactical, MD Charlton just to name a few
> 
> :thumbup:


I believe ya.  But then I'd have to wheel my pig of a van downtown into that hideous traffic and try to find parking for it somewhere and risk getting it ripped off. Screw that! :laughing: I don't go downtown unless absolutely forced to. Mail order is SO easy - pay no PST (out of Province orders), which helps offset the shipping cost - and it shows up on my doorstep.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like these ones


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I like these ones


Woo! :laughing: A big Surefire fan! I should order me one and see what they're like. I have heard nice things about them.

Are most of yours AA size, or do you run CR123 cells? CR123's are a no-go in this country because we get totally RAPED on battery prices compared to the U.S. for some reason. I need to run NIMH or I'd be bankrupt soon.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

futz said:


> Woo! :laughing: A big Surefire fan! I should order me one and see what they're like. I have heard nice things about them.
> 
> Are most of yours AA size, or do you run CR123 cells? CR123's are a no-go in this country because we get totally RAPED on battery prices compared to the U.S. for some reason. I need to run NIMH or I'd be bankrupt soon.


 They take cr123 bats,see the two cases to the left...those are battery storage. Each one holds 6 batterys. I have one more weapon light but its mounted on my shotgun...takes 3 cr123's. Its brighter than most car headlights and will blind the poop out of you.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I like these ones


Do you ever buy just one of anything?  I KNOW there's 1500 Delta boxes in that room just out of sight.




Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

lol! 

I probably have that many too....where in the hell are they?!?! Only my piles know.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Do you ever buy just one of anything?  I KNOW there's 1500 Delta boxes in that room just out of sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I find an exceptional product I usually buy multiples. The 1st surefire flashlight I bought was at a local dealer,and I paid retail. Retail is expensive for those lights,so I found some online cheaper and bought all the ones I wanted. I have a collection of tacticle gear/equipment.
Pelican cases are another weakness of mine...I have about a dozen of them:laughing:.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Streamlight makes some really good stuff for the money.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

dankman said:


> Streamlight makes some really good stuff for the money.


The last few days I've dug deep into the "Flashaholic" scene. I've been hanging around candlepower forums where the flashaholics live. I'm being badly tempted to spend some stupid amounts of money on kewl gadgets that I don't really need.

Streamlight is only one of many high-quality LED flashlight manufacturers out there.

Here's a partial list:


Surefire
Fenix
Jetbeam
Quark
Nitecore
Ra Lights
OLight
Streamlight
Muyshondt
Dereelight
Malkoff Devices
EagleTac


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I just picked up a Streamlight "Stylus" pen light. It takes two AAAs and can fit in my shirt pocket.

It was also under $20.00 on eBay, and is pretty well made.

I'm not sure how I lived without this light!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Mega Smash said:


> I just picked up a Streamlight "Stylus" pen light. It takes two AAAs and can fit in my shirt pocket.
> 
> It was also under $20.00 on eBay, and is pretty well made.


I just ordered a Quark MiNi 123, a AW-139 charger and a couple RCR123A cells.

Then I got the bug and ordered a JetBeam RRT-0.

Now I'm looking at a NiteCore SR3 and a few others.




> I'm not sure how I lived without this light!


I bet you would have survived somehow. :laughing:


----------

